# Yellowv jawfish?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I READ A BOOK as funlad recommended and I saw a pic of the yellow jawfish. It said it grows up to four and a fourth inches long. What size tank is recommended to keep it and what else I need for it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You need a tall tank, because you need deep sand. Jawfish dig vertical burrows. You can get them to sometimes use a piece of pipe instead, but it too needs to have room enough to stand up and be surrounded by rocks. They won't just use a straight piece of bare pipe.
So, a 29 is about the smallest you could hope for.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I also bought a different book and THE BOOK that I got says you can keep saltwater in a 5 gal! It was written in the 90s. It says you can keep saltwater in a 1 gal bowl if you keep something small enough, but it says it's a lot harder to take care of. If I start, I'm going to use my 20 gal. Do you know any other brightly colored fish that could live in a 20?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome back! In a 20 gallon? A Royal Gramma could do all right if it were alone and had some rock work *and* some open water to swim in. Gobies are also very colorful and *could* do very well. Try this area for something you like:


http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+2124


Most of these fish will do fine in a 20 gallon, but there are of course others that will also do just as well. Also, be sure to check the conditions that these fish like, mainly temperature. I say this because the catalina goby, which I'm sure you will love, is incompatible with most other SW fish because of its temperature preference.

Enjoy as your first educated SW journey begins! :fun:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What book? Read some more and see how that one doesn't jive with the rest.
The truth is that it's true, but the catch is that you'd have to be a crazy masochist to try it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It was one of the books I read and it actually mentioned that. It was a pretty good book; not the best, but definitely helpful.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was thinking maybe a yellowjawfish and one or two damsels.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Welcome back! In a 20 gallon? A Royal Gramma could do all right if it were alone and had some rock work *and* some open water to swim in. Gobies are also very colorful and *could* do very well. Try this area for something you like:
> 
> 
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+2124
> ...


What did you mean welcome back?


----------

